# Collectable pens?



## Malpaso (Jan 29, 2006)

The g/f likes pens the way I like flashlights. However, I know as much about pens as she knows about flashlights. She doesn't have any real expensive ones, as far as I know, so I'd like to get some ideas for a Valentine's gift (that will keep me out of a jewelry store). Any direction at all would be most appreciated.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 29, 2006)

S.T. Dupont Vertigo in Red Chinese Lacquer may be the way to go!


----------



## Malpaso (Jan 29, 2006)

CHC said:


> S.T. Dupont Vertigo in Red Chinese Lacquer may be the way to go!



Ouch! I thought an A2 was expensive. Maybe I should ahve mentioned a $100 - $200 price range.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok! Good choice, specialy if she likes pens. Does she work in an enviornment where she could use one everyday?

I got my wife a couple of Monteblanc pens. There are better pens but then there are better watches than a Rolex too. They are both classics and a basic for any collector or appreciator of fine instruments.

I EDC the Montblanc, Meisterstuck LeGrand

Here is the basic classic standardMont Blanc Meisterstuck Classique Ballpoint Pen

Then a step up is the Mont Blanc Meisterstuck Classique Rollerball Pen

I got my sweetie a  Monteblanc Boheme with the purple gemstone. 

She by far prefers the silky smooth rollerball but I like the thick broad ballpoint. Platinum in more coveted than gold but all MB's are nice. I feel naked at work without it 

Just be prepared for the pain if she loses it 

Happy V-day :nana:


----------



## MScottz (Jan 29, 2006)

Need info first - is she into fountains, rollerballs, ballpoints...? I'm into fountain pens myself, you can find some really good stuff for less than you listed, I need to pick up a Namiki Vanishing point myself, under $100. www.pendemonium.com/pens_namiki.htm .Monteverde has some nice stuff too. Of course, you can't forget about Peliakn and their awesome piston pens http://www.pendemonium.com/pens_pelikan.htm


----------



## cannon50 (Jan 29, 2006)

When you mention collectable pens I think of vintage fountain pens. If this is the case you might try to find out her specific interests and likes for construction materials, makers, nib styles, etc. It's a lot like deciding on which light to get. Of course it would be hard to go wrong with a Parker or maybe Sheaffer Targa in that price range.


----------



## stevesurf (Jan 29, 2006)

Ahh yes, a forum for everything: 

The Fountain Pen Network: http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showforum=4

Pens4Less is an authorized Mont Blanc Dealer and very reputable - you'll get a nice discount:

http://www.pens4less.com/

Like CroMagnet, I would recommend a MB Boheme Rollerball with her favorite color as the stone. The rollerball is versatile and can be converted to a felt tip with a MB cartridge. Nice gift; my sister loves hers.


----------



## CobraMan (Jan 29, 2006)

Also take a look at Caran d'Ache - I have a few of these and the quality and craftsmanship are second to none. I am into heavy bodied rollerball and ball point pens and the Lemans series really is sweet.

Here is a link to one of the places I have found that has very good prices:

http://www.penforyou.com/ZST6006PG31005PR6842.htm

Good Luck,
Tim


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 29, 2006)

Fountain Pens all the way, even if she's never used one, grab a 20$ lamy safari for her atleast


----------



## CLHC (Jan 30, 2006)

Malpaso said:


> Ouch! I thought an A2 was expensive. Maybe I should have mentioned a $100 - $200 price range.



He he he. . .Sorry! How about an "entry" level one from Waterman? Say the Phileas or Carene collection?


----------



## carrot (Jan 30, 2006)

What's the Surefire of pens?

My dad's accumulated a Mont Blanc, Sensa (which I took), and a Tiffany (the jewelery store!) writing set over the years.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 30, 2006)

Well you have some limited editions pens from different manufacturers.

Namiki has a FP for around $8,500 (eight thousand five hundred) called the Emperor Rabbit in Moonlight

Michael Perchin series (like The Persian Blue or The Star of India for example) that goes for like $5,000 (five thousand) and up

Krone has very limited series that I've seen for $15,000 (fifteen thousand)

Don't know if one would call them the "SureFire" of pens though.


----------



## justsomeguy (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Y'all,

I've got a really old fountain pen made by Remington. A dealer told me it was the only one they ever made. He tried VERY hard to get it... for up to $300. I figured it must be worth more so I still have it. That was about 20 years ago.

Who knows?

S


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 30, 2006)

I think the pen market are pretty well matched with each other. Donno which brand is the Surefire of pen but www.classicpensinc.com seems to be the McGizmo of pens.


----------



## Bravo25 (Jan 30, 2006)

Rotring would be my guess.


----------



## Spudman (Jan 30, 2006)

New pens-Pelikan makes fountain pens in several price ranges that are highly regarded by fountain pen users.

Vintage pens-The Parker 51 might be a good place to start. Affordable and they usually don't need restoration. Not a flashy pen but it is very dependable.

Zosslist has lots of information if it is still around. I had to drop off because the email load was massive.

Gary


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 30, 2006)

Malpaso said:


> Ouch! I thought an A2 was expensive. Maybe I should ahve mentioned a $100 - $200 price range.




Namiki (Pilot) Vanishing Point. A retractable fountain pen. Very nice writer. I had the old style and bought one of the newer styles this weekend. Very nice. At Joon (www.joon.com) they were $112 I think. I bought it in one of their stores but they sell on the web also. If you want to go a bit more expensive I would suggest a Pelikan from Joon.


----------



## Malpaso (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for all your quick responses. 

I started leaning towrd the Mont Blanc line, as it had immediate name recognintion for me. The first hurdle I came to was that nobody quotes prices on the internet. I called one of the dealers that was recommended here, and they only had one model that was under $200. However, I did find a great price (and hopefully a great deal) on a discontinuted model (Generation 13420) on ebay. Hopefully I made the right choice.

One potential problem I just thought of. A pen box looks quite like a jewelry box. I hope I haven't set myself up here


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 30, 2006)

Ooh! Very nice pen. You done good, Very good. 

The box looks more like it would hold a tennie than the infamous rock solitaire so the only worry is that she has very expensive taste/expectations. Nice tennis bracelets are mucho dinero.

If you go to a montblanc store or call one, thay may give you some MB wrapping paper so there is less confusion as to what's in the box when she see's it.

Good luck!


----------



## CLHC (Jan 30, 2006)

If you go with Montblanc, go with the Czar Nikolai I in sterling silver and green malachite! That's the only Montblanc to have as opposed to the others. Check it out! Very Beautiful I must say! Feels solid in my hands! Enjoy!


----------



## Lmtfi (Jan 30, 2006)

A fine pen is a very personal thing. While folks may shout-out names and colors of pens - remember that a pen is basicly a piece of jewelry. Tastes for various styles and colors vary widely among people - a recommendation from anyone else doesn't really apply IMO. One person's "Buy this pen - you'll love it!" is another person's "Yaaaaawwwwnnn......."

Owning quite a few pens I can tell you that I find 95% of all pen catalog models to be pens that I wouldn't be caught dead with. I suggest that you try to get some feel for her taste. Try accidnetally droping by a pen store with her and listen to her comments. A pen that you would like is not necessarily one that she would like. Listen to her comments on color and see what shapes she leans towards.

Make sure that any pen you buy is returnable without a big restocking fee (buying from a local pen store is recommended). That way she can exchange it if it isn't her cup of tea.

P.S. - I'd encourage you to avoid brands that are in so many pockets/purses that they say "Look - I have one too!" every time it comes out. 

Good luck!


----------



## Malpaso (Jan 30, 2006)

CroMAGnet said:


> Ooh! Very nice pen. You done good, Very good.



You can't imagine how relieved I am to hear you say that!


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 30, 2006)

Malpaso said:


> Thanks for all your quick responses.
> 
> I started leaning towrd the Mont Blanc line, as it had immediate name recognintion for me. The first hurdle I came to was that nobody quotes prices on the internet. I called one of the dealers that was recommended here, and they only had one model that was under $200. However, I did find a great price (and hopefully a great deal) on a discontinuted model (Generation 13420) on ebay. Hopefully I made the right choice.
> 
> One potential problem I just thought of. A pen box looks quite like a jewelry box. I hope I haven't set myself up here



Mont Blancs are nice. I have a set of the LeGrand (fountain, roller, ballpoint). I also have, oh, maybe 20 other fountain pens plus assorted rollerballs and ballpoints. I would say that with Mont Blanc you are paying a LOT for the name. I think they are quite overpriced. I wouldnt consider getting a Mont Blanc over Pelika, DuPont, Waterman, Namiki and Parker. And Mont Blanc is more expensive than all of them but Dupont. 

You didnt say if you wanted a fountain pen or some other mode. Here is an interesting option:

http://www.joon.com/display_collection.php?id=95&brandid=17

It is a fuschia colored (it is for her not you  ) Dupont ballpen on sale for 40% off at Joon. It looks nice in the pictures. Marked down from $205 to like $134. I have a Dupont fountain pen, although I dont have a ballpen. It is by far by best quality pen, think Dupont = Surefire or HDS and Mont Blanc = Nuwai. Yea, I have a QIII and its nice, but it isnt an A2 or a U60 XRGT


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 1, 2006)

That MB is a GREAT starter pen. She'll probably get oohs and ahhs when she proudly shows if off.

In a perfect world, if she even half likes it you'll be able to get her more pens of more decerning nature. Now THAT would be a boon because it could start a little tradition and it narrows down the gift buying stress as she hints on things she likes about her new hobby. Like I said, it would be a perfect world eheheh 

I agree with the great advice Lmtfi posted and would use it for the next pen if it goes that way.


Lmtfi said:


> A fine pen is a very personal thing. While folks may shout-out names and colors of pens - remember that a pen is basicly a piece of jewelry. Tastes for various styles and colors vary widely among people - a recommendation from anyone else doesn't really apply IMO. One person's "Buy this pen - you'll love it!" is another person's "Yaaaaawwwwnnn......."
> 
> Owning quite a few pens I can tell you that I find 95% of all pen catalog models to be pens that I wouldn't be caught dead with. I suggest that you try to get some feel for her taste. Try accidnetally droping by a pen store with her and listen to her comments. A pen that you would like is not necessarily one that she would like. Listen to her comments on color and see what shapes she leans towards.
> 
> ...


----------



## RA40 (Feb 3, 2006)

Have a bought here and there the past couple years. Quick shipping and good prices. Swisher Pens:
http://www.swisherpens.com/

Wife has one of David's roller ball models and enjoys writing with it. David Broadwell:
http://www.david.broadwell.com/pens.htm

Sooo many nice writing instruments. For any So Cal pen lovers, the annual International Pen Show is in town in Manhatten Beach Feb 19. 
http://www.billspens.com/billsshows/losangeles/losangeles.htm

MANY good deals to be found, open to the public only on Sunday. The other days have special entrance fees and auctions. If you are a pen nut, the admission may be worth it to find that limited/rare pen.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 3, 2006)

Girls love Tiffanys jewlery. I bought my g/f a Tiffanys pen for Christmas and she likes it more than I thought she would. It's sterling silver and I got it it engraved to when I bought it. They're in the $100-$200.


----------



## Malpaso (Feb 13, 2006)

Well this isn't working out very well. As I had mentioned, I wanted to get the pen for Valentine's Day. I bought and paid for it on 1/31 on ebay, but hadn't heard anything from the seller, even though I had sent numerous messages and emails. Finally, today I got an email saying "there was a strike in Germany". So, he's selling things he doesn't have, and it takes two weeks to tell me that. Obviously, I won't have it for tomorrow. I hope flowers and dinner make up for it. I'm quite pi$$ed at this point.


----------



## Bravo25 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of this. It is almost absurd how many people are making money on Ebay these days using drop shipping. Anything I need on time or that is expensive, I always contact the seller, and ask if "it" is in stock, or drop shipped. 

Anyone who contact a manufacturer and work out a volume deal with drop shipping can make some serious cash, but usually at the risk of dissatisfied customers.


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 14, 2006)

After many horror stories, I now use ebay only for inexpensive and non-urgent things.


----------



## rrh (Mar 9, 2006)

fountainpenhospital.com will quote prices and offers good prices off retail. a parker sonnet might be a nice choice, as well.


----------



## The20cenaddict (Sep 17, 2010)

justsomeguy said:


> Hi Y'all,
> 
> I've got a really old fountain pen made by Remington. A dealer told me it was the only one they ever made. He tried VERY hard to get it... for up to $300. I figured it must be worth more so I still have it. That was about 20 years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## LDB (Oct 14, 2010)

Mont Blanc pens are injection molded plastic. There's a seam somewhere in there that's polished over and invisible but there. They are fragile and they are extremely overpriced pens that Madison Avenue did a great job promoting. For a similar amount of money for a modern pen a Parker Duofold is a far better choice made of a solid casting of acrylic. For far less money an Esterbrook is a cool older pen that has nostalgia and history and uniqueness.


----------



## stoli67 (Oct 14, 2010)

Strange as it may seem I have been collecting both flashlights and fountain pens for more than 20 years....

Would love to get over to the New york or LA pens shows from Australia one day...

I generally collect old Pelikans , Parker Vacumatics and old Mont Blancs..


Customs nibs can be ordered for most from Richard Binder www.richardspens.com

or at www.nibs.com!

Today I am EDCing my Toledo

http://www.nibs.com/Pelikan1931Toledo.htm


I doubt that there are many of us that collect both!! I strange combination perhaps


Andrew


----------



## FrogmanM (Oct 14, 2010)

I wouldn't say I collect fountain pens, but I do use a green EF Pelikan 120 for note taking.

-Mayo


----------



## stoli67 (Oct 15, 2010)

Pelikans are know as great pens for a reason!

Possibly Pelikans are the RA Clicky of the pen world....... bomb proof!


Andrew


----------



## CLHC (Nov 24, 2011)

Whoa, it's been five (5) years since I posted in here. Just curious about the outcome of the pen situation for *Malpaso*.

Anyways, here's a pair of FPs that I collected, but don't know if they're truly collectibles!


----------



## CustomCollector (Nov 25, 2011)

They look really great 
Will they ever write a word?!


----------



## CLHC (Nov 25, 2011)

CustomCollector said:


> Will they ever write a word?!


I'll post some "writing" samples up later.


----------

